# Choline, Inositol and Klonopin?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been taking sub b complex and klonopin. My doctor knows and said it is ok. I bought some choline/inositol combo stuff today and took it without thinking that I might not be able to take it with klonopin. Anyone know if this combo is ok? I will call my doctor on monday but wanted to see if I could get an answer here first.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it should be fine. the only thing i could find that would interact with inositol is SSRI's. other than that choline is very safe, there sshouldn't be any interactions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Tommy.


----------

